# Acoustic Guitar Amps



## wd3555 (Apr 4, 2011)

What is the best Acoustic guitar Amp?

Planning to use for live performance, possibly with a mic in front.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

After having tried several brands a friend settled on a Bose personal PA system. Not exactly an amp but just as easy to transport and sounds frickin' awesome..


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I've had good experiences with any Traynor acoustic amps. I presently have a Traynor AM-150 that has a second (PA) channel and it sounds great at home. Unfortunately, I haven't gigged with it since I always run my acoustic through the gig PA so I can't comment regarding live performances.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

RMS makes a nice 40 watt amp that also has a mic in. They are pretty inexpensive too.

http://www.theguitarfiles.com/product_id-2050.html


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Gordon Lightfoot used a Fender Twin Reverb for years,


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

I have used the Bose systems at many different venues. Great natural sound when set up correctly.

However, I have a Fender Acoustasonic Junior DSP for my personal sound system.
http://www.fender.com/products/search.php?partno=2213200010

I recently used if for my high school's 50th reunion. I played in the school's cafeteria. We all know how great the acoustics are in large, rectangular, concrete block rooms even when partially filled with warm bodies. 
Anyway, I had the volume set between 1 and 2 and it was loud and clear enough to be heard down the halls. I highly recommend you test drive one of these before spending 3 grand for a Bose system.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a Bose L1 Model II...with the Tonematch gizmo. It's great, but expensive. 
Here's some info on it...


----------



## wd3555 (Apr 4, 2011)

What about Crate? Anyone have anything good or bad to say about them?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm also interested in this thread. I've been thinking about getting one myself. At least I was for a long time, but my only acoustic guitar now doesn't even have a pickup.

I've seen a few pros using the SWR California Blonde before and sounding good. Looks like they have a new model out now, but I'll bet you could pick up a used original version pretty cheap.










I guess my simpleton question would be, why do you need an amp if you have a PA to run it through?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i tried a small trace elliott one time. i was absolutely floored.

but, for me it makes more sense to go direct into the mixing board, as i use a stereo acoustic processor, the hugely under-rated zoom a8.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I just bought a Line 6 Spider IV 30 last week and I have tried with my Takamine 341 DLX with cool tube pre-amp, fantastic acoustic sound. I also tried my Godin 5th Ave. C W Kingpin II and I couldn't believe the variety of sounds that little devil produces. Great little amp with 1-12 in. speaker. My only other amp is a Traynor YGL-3 Mark III and it is just a bit to loud in an apartment.


----------



## stickboy (Jun 26, 2009)

Sneaky said:


> I'm also interested in this thread. I've been thinking about getting one myself. At least I was for a long time, but my only acoustic guitar now doesn't even have a pickup.
> 
> I've seen a few pros using the SWR California Blonde before and sounding good. Looks like they have a new model out now, but I'll bet you could pick up a used original version pretty cheap.
> 
> ...


You can use your amp as a monitor and then out to the PA. This way you can hear yourself and not overpower the vocal or other monitors.
Rick


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Are you playing solo, or as part of a band? The Bose system seems to be the gold standard for solo work, though I've never actually used one. AER amps are popular amongst the acoustic players that I know. Can't speak to Crate acoustic amps as I don't know anyone who uses one - maybe that's your answer...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

stickboy said:


> You can use your amp as a monitor and then out to the PA. This way you can hear yourself and not overpower the vocal or other monitors.
> Rick


...that's the way to go, in my view. the zoom a2 is my secret weapon, awesome in stereo, but first you have to delete the idiotic digital "models" of vintage martins, dobros etc etc etc.


----------

